# Cheap low-standing ADA 60P stand ideas



## Peter Bennett (8 Mar 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to get a cheap stand for my 60P. I know that there are some really cool DIY plans out there but I've got no tools/no DIY nous to pull off something like that...

Plus, I want to fit the tank into an empty fireplace space so the stand needs to be quite low standing (H: 50cm). 

I've been looking for at a few TV stands but none of them are rated to take the weight of the tank. I've also tried looking through a load of local secondhand furniture stores for something suitable but came up short.

Does anyone have any suggestions for something that might work?


----------



## Fern (8 Mar 2014)

Piles of brick, or blocks topped with a cut to size piece of thick wood, painted or covered with a piece of fabric?


----------



## Peter Bennett (8 Mar 2014)

Yeah -- I've been considering making something out of cinder blocks.

Does anyone think this IKEA BESTA unit will hold the weight?

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S09889254/#/S09889254


----------



## Fern (8 Mar 2014)

Not sure whether it would hold the weight


----------



## Peter Bennett (8 Mar 2014)

Just spotted this tank + stand: http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/326636-drift-monkeys-ada-60-p-porcelain-crabs-and-more-478/ 

Looks amazing and not too expensive...


----------



## Fern (8 Mar 2014)




----------



## Martin in Holland (9 Mar 2014)

the IKEA kitchen units hold up for sure....I'm using them for my 300ltr tank without any problems and you can even choose a color that would match 




I used a side panel as cover


----------



## three-fingers (9 Mar 2014)

I'd want to add some additional 2x4's inside the IKEA cabinet for extra structural support...especially if I was putting an ADA tank on it!


----------



## Peter Bennett (9 Mar 2014)

So I got the stand today and put it all together -- looks really great.









Will look into to strengthening it with some 2x4 just to be double safe. I'm dry starting it so will have some time to tinker before the water weight is added. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aron_Dip (9 Mar 2014)

Peter Bennett said:


> So I got the stand today and put it all together -- looks really great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice... Not much room for your kit with that cat in there too...


----------



## Alastair (10 Mar 2014)

Looks really really nice good choice of stand.
Is that the besta then. The link you gave isnt working for me


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Mar 2014)

three-fingers said:


> I'd want to add some additional 2x4's inside the IKEA cabinet for extra structural support...especially if I was putting an ADA tank on it!



I used 3 cabinets of 40cm, this gave me already extra support. I could have used 2 of 60cm in which case I would have used some 2x4's.
My tank is atleast 500kg (probebly even more) and so far no problems, even the doors are still perfectly straight. Anyway, I would use them again for sure.


----------



## Peter Bennett (10 Mar 2014)

Hi Alastair,

Here are the links for the stand:

BESTA shelf unit with the chrome-plated underframe

The crappy iPhone pics don't do it justice but it looks really good in person, like it was specifically designed for the tank.


----------



## ourmanflint (10 Mar 2014)

Love that Ikea stand! May have to pinch that idea myself.


----------



## Al404 (13 Feb 2015)

i'm thinking to a new ada tank 60P would be nice but not sure 
i have a best but it doesn't seem so strong, the top is empty

what is a 2X4?
how do you fix top on ikea kitchen cabinets?


----------

